# 91 240sx won't start in the sun (works fine in shade)



## screwtape (Apr 19, 2012)

First I would like to thank everyone who responds here. Over the last few years I have read topics on this forum that helped me to fix the problem or realize that the job was too big for me and take it to a shop. Thanks!

Now to my problem (that I couldn't find an answer to). My car starts fine (always on the first try) if parked in the shade. However, if the car is parked in the sun for about an hour or two it will not start.

I hear a click but that is it. All the electronics work. The lights come on, radio, etc. I thought maybe it was the clutch switch but if I take my foot off and then back on the pedal while turning the key I will hear the click. I can let off the key and turn it again but all I get is a click. I can then leave the car there and wait until night (which I had to do today) and then it will start up fine on the first try.

I couldn't find anything like this on this forum but here is a post from another that sums up my problem. 

Intermittent Start Issue (won't start if sitting in sun) - VW Jetta forum - VolkswagenTalk.com

Any idea why my 240 would do this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

During the time you're unable to start the car after it's been sitting in the sun, run a jumper cable from the starter terminal and tap it on the positive terminal of the battery. What you're essentially doing is bypassing all the electrical starter circuit components which also includes the starter solenoid. If the engine kicks over, then it's a process of elimination of each component; solenoid-interlock relay-clutch interlock switch-ignition switch.


----------

